# How Many Times Are You Preaching Between XMas and New Years?



## N. Eshelman (Dec 24, 2009)

[Jerrold Lewis' Facebook status is: 'I have to preach 8 times in 10 days']

As a Reformed Presbyterian, I will only be preaching on the Lord's Days between now and the First of the Year. 

I remember a professor in college saying that his first year in the pastorate (in a CRC) he almost quit because he had to preach SO MANY TIMES between Christmas and New Years. He said that if he wasn't able to write all of these sermons then he would just let the congregation know that he ran out of time! 

What do you brothers do that have to preach Christmas Eve, Day, Sabbath twice, New Years Eve, Day, and another Sabbath twice?? 

How do you prep for this many sermons in a short time? Do you prep for this through-out the year, or do you work like 99 hours a week to prep for it? 

Stories Please. I would love to hear how you brothers do it?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2009)

Only on the Lord's Day. My text this week will be Luke 8:11-39.

Of course then we have our special Hogmanay service. . .


----------



## KMK (Dec 24, 2009)

Only on the Lord's Days but I would gladly preach more.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Just on the Lord's Day. Renting a school auditorium makes it hard to have more than one service.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 24, 2009)

Only on the Lord's Day.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 24, 2009)

Not once.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## kevin.carroll (Dec 25, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> As a Reformed Presbyterian, I will only be preaching on the Lord's Days between now and the First of the Year



Calvin preached all week long every week, did he not? But then, he was not a Reformed Presbyterian.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2009)

Short sermon tonight, two sermons on Sunday.


----------



## itsreed (Dec 25, 2009)

Short one last night, one Sunday.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Dec 25, 2009)

what's XMas?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2009)

Nathan Riese said:


> what's XMas?



Chi (X) meaning Christ. Mas, meaning.. well... you know.


----------

